# Interesting BLM Mustang filly



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say that's a very strong sooty gene at work...


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

id say sooty chestnut flaxen

Should I call her 'sooty palomino', or something else?


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Check that link ^ it has a horse similar to yours


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

There we are


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont know but I think once she is all done up she would look awesome


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. Sooty and flaxen do that. It happens a lot in Welshes too.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I am in love! Where can I send the check?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She is cah-yewt!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

there are quite a few in the pens this season that have that sooty mane/tail going on. very interesting.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

aldebono said:


> I am in love! Where can I send the check?


 
For $125 she can be yours. She is in the BLM wild horse corrals near Burns, Oregon. Go to --> How to Adopt for more information on how to adopt a mustang.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

She looks like my filly.  Very cute. ^^


----------

